# HELP need your feedback please



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Dec 31, 2017)

I've had a few people ask the same important questions over the last year. If there were a local YouTube channel with all local videos and instructional videos would it be something y'all and your friends would look at?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 31, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Inshore83k (Dec 31, 2017)

*Yep*

Love good local knowledge share.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Dec 31, 2017)

Inshore83k said:


> Love good local knowledge share.



Not sure how good it will be,   just seeing if there is a need we can fill.  I have everything/everyone I need to do it.  Wanna make sure folks want to see it.  I always love helping folks out


----------



## Fishdog31024 (Dec 31, 2017)

Capt. Jimmy, look up "Richard Gene the Fish'in Machine on you tube . He has a great format using nothing but a Go Pro. His films are all 30 minutes and are very informative.


----------



## Scallen2112 (Dec 31, 2017)

*Absolutely!*

Yep. I spend a lot of time on You Tube looking for exactly this type of thing.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jan 1, 2018)

Yep!!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks guys. Just looking for a little feed back. Seems there is a little interest for this


----------



## BillyBob56 (Jan 1, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Rhodes (Jan 2, 2018)

Yes.....would be appreciated.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jan 2, 2018)

Something that talks about the habits, habitat, and movement of LOCAL inshore, near-shore, and offshore fish would be awesome ... I'm not interested in the Keys or the Gulf .. just sayin


----------



## BigGaJon (Jan 2, 2018)

From a guy that rolls the dice and drives down from the metro Atlanta area, I would ABSOLUTELY subscribe and watch the channel! I try to do as much research as I can prior to coming down, and a dedicated channel would probably help my catch numbers a lot. I would be very appreciative.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jan 2, 2018)

My youtube channel gets over 100,000 views annually and mostly has fishing help videos relating more to Louisiana salt water fishing.  Most of my viewers are in Louisiana and Texas.  I think there would likely be a similar demand in SC and GA for coastal fishing techniques.


----------



## Rabun (Jan 2, 2018)

Yes I would be very interested in learning from those in the know!  Hope you do it


----------



## wedgebolt (Jan 2, 2018)

Bring it on..... I need all the help I can get


----------



## boatbuilder (Jan 2, 2018)

Yes


----------



## WayneB (Jan 2, 2018)

I would subscribe!
It's not that often we get time to come down, and I'd like it to have a chance of being productive.
getting skunked 3 of 4 days last trip was a bummer.


----------



## Scallen2112 (Jan 2, 2018)

Riplukelee said:


> Something that talks about the habits, habitat, and movement of LOCAL inshore, near-shore, and offshore fish would be awesome ... I'm not interested in the Keys or the Gulf .. just sayin



^^^THIS^^^ 

What most channels and how-to's are lacking is education on the fish themselves. Most of us can find places to fish if we know what the fish are doing and why. For instance, when I moved here a few months ago, I was not having a whole lot of luck. One comment from a guy at the marina changed all that for a while. He didn't give me spots, he just said "Trout like to do this...." and I was able to find several "honey holes" by myself just knowing that little piece of info. Knowing how they move seasonally and in reaction to water temps helps a lot - as oposed to "Hey, watch us catch fish."


----------



## brown518 (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes


----------



## georgiaboy34 (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes, interested


----------



## brunofishing (Jan 3, 2018)

Yep


----------



## FUGAZI (Jan 3, 2018)

Definitely interested


----------



## mastercaster (Jan 4, 2018)

Yes!!


----------



## oldboat (Jan 4, 2018)

Yes! Would love to get local info.


----------



## Day trip (Jan 4, 2018)

Absolutely


----------



## perryrip (Jan 5, 2018)

Jimmy, 

Absolutely!


----------



## Bass105 (Jan 6, 2018)

Absolutely.


----------



## Al White (Jan 16, 2018)

Absolutely!


----------



## Redman54 (Jan 19, 2018)

Another Yes


----------



## pine nut (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Chase4556 (Jan 27, 2018)

Uhhh.... yes please


----------

